# I need help with a design layout



## angelleeca (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm redecorationg my apratment, and I'm looking to make all the rooms flow but at the same time appear as separate rooms.

My inspiration is: Modern, Elegant, Colorful and Damsk & Animal print patterns.

I have ideas here and ther for what I want it to look like but I can't seem to really get the damask and animal print to meld well (these both will be in all rooms)

Any ideas? (images would help)


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Damasks and animal prints will work beautifully together as long as you are in the same color palete. Searching for fabrics is a difficult and time consuming process. You first need to know your budget. The higher end you go the more choices you will have. Doing those type of patterns are much more difficult in low end fabrics. Are you in an area that has large shopping (like a decorator outlet)? Maybe just take a trip to your local fabric store see if there is something there you like and ask a sales clerk if they know someone in the area who does sewing on the side. 

Give me an idea if you are wanting this for a long time and are willing to spend some $$$$$ for fabrics or if you want to do this, or the best you can on a smaller budget. That will help me guide you to resources.

Just doing an internet search on fabrics, be it drapery quality or upholstery will give you an idea what you might be looking at spending per yard on your fabrics. Then you will have fabrication costs, someone who sews it up for you unless you do that yourself. If you are looking to do ready made, I probably would not be able to give you any better ideas than to look at say J.C. Penneys, Target etc. to try and find your wishes.


----------

